
Show HN: The Problem with Google’s Deepfake Dataset and FaceForensics++ - mohammedri
https://www.dessa.com/post/deepfake-detection-that-actually-works?=HN
======
georgewang89
Saw it last night. Didn't know you guys built a detector as well. That's
awesome.

